# Our newest additions!!!!



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

Meet our newest family members, 6 leopard geckos. 2 are adults, 2 juvies, and 2 babies. I know the morphs of some but am still trying to figure out the others, if anyone here knows them please let me know! 

1. Daphine - I believe she is an albino (adult)






2. Dario - I believe a high yellow. (adult)





3. One of the newest ones, still no name yet, and unsure of morph. (baby)





4. Also one of the newest, no name and unsure of morph. (baby)





5. Garden - unsure of morph (juvie)





6. China - I believe also albino. She has an issue with retaining her shed on her nose, working on this with misting and a moist hide box. (juvie)





Like I said if anyone knows the morphs please correct me if I am wrong on any.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice lil' family


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice. Of the ones you mentioned morph, I believe you are correct. No. 3 looks like a patternless, no. 4 looks like a normal, no. 5 looks like a high yellow. Just make sure they have a humid hide available and those sheds should improve.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

I was kind of leaning toward those but was not sure, thanks! I have added humid hides. She started shedding the day after I got her and was having problems. She shed about once every 7-10 days. I have added the hide and it is improving. Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty! So getting into geckos are you? I still have two very elderly males from when my children were young and had them as 4H projects.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

Jacqui, I have always loved all reptiles lol. The hubby warmed up to the torts really fast and now is warming up to the others and is indulging me. :-D


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice little family of Geckos you have there.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 26, 2012)

CJSTorts said:


> Jacqui, I have always loved all reptiles lol. The hubby warmed up to the torts really fast and now is warming up to the others and is indulging me. :-D




I'm the same way. I just love all reptiles and have for years. I don't understand why most people don't!


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't either! I had a friend tell me they almost didn't right me a message on Facebook because my profile pic was of me and my red tail boa! I just don't get it. My husband was deathly scared of snakes when we met, I had to give my corn to my parents, he wouldn't allow it in the house. Now we have 8 snakes (an not small ones)! haha


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 26, 2012)

My husband isn't in love with reptiles like I am, but he doesn't mind them. He finds some interesting, some not so interesting. He doesn't mind them here, but he wouldn't keep any on his own. The thing is, I am so not someone you would think would love reptiles. I'm a 40 something woman with two kids and salt and pepper hair. I'm very conservative in appearance I guess, and I'm a "rule follower" type person. I work at an elementary school. But I love lizards, snakes, and tortoises/turtles!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 27, 2012)

CJSTorts said:


> Jacqui, I have always loved all reptiles lol. The hubby warmed up to the torts really fast and now is warming up to the others and is indulging me. :-D



I am glad to hear that about your hubby! Makes life a lot more fun, when spouses/significant others like our critters.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes I am one very lucky girl!


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 30, 2012)

Alright so my one little one with the shedding problem is still having a problem. I have a humid hide, which she stays in pretty much constantly. I was working with her to get the shed off her head and she started to shed again. So then there were two layers of shed on her head, I got one off and am working on the second. I am not sure what else to do to help her. I have the hide, I soak her in warm water and rub a wet q-tip over the shed to ease it off. Anyone have any more tips/ideas?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Trueturtlelover (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm looking to adopt or buy geckos where did u get urs


----------



## CJSTorts (Aug 30, 2012)

I got mine from a local reptile store here in town. PetCo and PetSmart usually always have them though. Or if you have any local reptile stores check with them.


----------



## Trueturtlelover (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok two more things how do I change picture and y is the time 4 hours later


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, what made you get six? Are any of them living together? 
They are gorgeous!! I just love leopard geckos.


----------

